# HD6870 Problem :(



## malcolm_cg (Jun 24, 2012)

had just bought this gpu (HIS IceQ X HD6870 1GB) from a forum member not long ago. off late it had started freezing, resetting my pc while gaming, mostly graphic intensive games like nfs - the run, cyrsis 1 & 2. it also started heating & going to 80C+
 at first as i consulted some forum members but thought it might be due to some ingame bugs that it was freezing, resetting.
 but just a couple of days back i had ordered a new ssd from primeabgb & a fan controller from a forum member. as both these arrived i opened case to install these & after spending a lot of time on the cable management when i powered the pc i got display in the form of some lines & thick horizontal bars. they appeared while booting in bios & also in windows.
 am back to my onboard gpu 
took pc to a friends place installed fresh os on ssd using onboard gpu, then after all drivers loaded & stuff i tried the hd6870 back on. but same result. pc seems to be working just fine with onboard. will check if its any other issue till then without hd6870.
 but i am afraid its a bust gpu 
plz help with ur valuable inputs/thoughts about this problem. and also help with address/details on how to send for warranty claim if neccesary.
 (forgot to say, but luckily this gpu is not even a year old & is very much under warranty)

my system config:
 processor: amd phenom II X4 955 BE
 motherboard: GA-880GM-USB3
 ram: corsair xms3 4gb ddr3 X2
 smps: seasonic x-850
 hdd: corsair force3 60gb
 wd 1tb green
 ups: apc 1100va

uploaded video of display on youtube: *youtu.be/tj3Sk1kxMpU


----------



## Cilus (Jun 25, 2012)

Most probably the problem is due to the faulty GPU. Try to uninstall the older driver and install the new 12.6 Driver and see what happens. Also try the ard in another machine to check. If it does not work, send it for RMA if any warranty is left.


----------



## malcolm_cg (Jun 25, 2012)

The 12.6 driver is beta I guess. & I hav also done a fresh install of windows & tried. Don't hav any1 els who can chek this gpu for me. & about the warranty, thers more than 2yrs of it as this is not even a yr old card.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2012)

Most probably it's a GPU issue but this may be due to the PSu as well as before installing the SSD and FC the pc was freezing but you have not got any corrupted image/display.

test the pc with only the SSD an gpu - disconnect all other device such as any USB device, DVD drive, cabinet fans etc.

Install Sp1 for win 7, update win 7 using auto update and uninstall current driver, clean any leftovers using driversweeper, install latest driver available on HiS website for your exact gpu model and post the +12v reading from bios with the gfx card installed and also post a screenshot of hwinfo _ specaill voltage and gpu fan speed parts.

BTW, as the gpu is overheating - reTiM it using CM TF400.


----------



## koolent (Jun 25, 2012)

This is either GPU and PSU.

As you can run the PC fine on the IGP, its basically the GPU. If there is warranty left, send it for RMA or get it repaired, anyways you will have to get it working again.


----------



## malcolm_cg (Jun 25, 2012)

already done all of this, except taken the voltage readings from bios with gpu installed. but will posting a screenshot of hwinfo _ specaill voltage and gpu fan speed parts be of any use now? specially since it gives a weird diplay in bios & in windows aswell & u can hardly make out anything on the screen. dont think a re-tim will even help now right? btw i hav also done a fresh install of OS with all drivers installed, but still same result.
hav just posted a youtube video of display with gpu installed, plz hav a look. ty


topgear said:


> Most probably it's a GPU issue but this may be due to the PSu as well as before installing the SSD and FC the pc was freezing but you have not got any corrupted image/display.
> 
> test the pc with only the SSD an gpu - disconnect all other device such as any USB device, DVD drive, cabinet fans etc.
> 
> ...



will do xactly that after a few days of testing pc using igp. hav mentioned that the gpu is not even a yr old & has more than 2yrs warranty remaining, so am in no hurry to rma as i want to be absolutely sure its the gpu.


koolent said:


> This is either GPU and PSU.
> 
> As you can run the PC fine on the IGP, its basically the GPU. If there is warranty left, send it for RMA or get it repaired, anyways you will have to get it working again.


----------



## koolent (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, no. Re-tim will not work. You did give ma a relaxing breth when you told 2 yrs were there..

Now see, I have seen a computer assembler with a failing GPU myself !.

The display was full of patterns of black dots and horizontal lines..

Is the same case with you ?

If it is.. Pack it and send for RMA..

If it would have been the PSU, you PC would not even display all this, everything would have compromised !

You also say that IGP is all fine and so it is clarified that all other components are in perfect condition.

P.S.-Try to clean your PCI-E with a brush once.


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ you are the expert 

@ *malcolm_cg* - - Tirupati Enterprise handles RMA of HiS gfx cards and as there no rush for RMA test the gfx card in every possible way you can - if nothing works you'll at-least many new things.


----------



## malcolm_cg (Jun 26, 2012)

koolent said:


> Well, no. Re-tim will not work. You did give ma a relaxing breth when you told 2 yrs were there..
> 
> Now see, I have seen a computer assembler with a failing GPU myself !.
> 
> ...


seems like the same case with me. hav posted a youtube video of the screen display in my first post. hav already cleaned gpu with a brush & put it in its box.



topgear said:


> ^^ you are the expert
> 
> @ *malcolm_cg* - - Tirupati Enterprise handles RMA of HiS gfx cards and as there no rush for RMA test the gfx card in every possible way you can - if nothing works you'll at-least many new things.


am not even close to an xpert 
will test the gpu.


----------



## sidkarode (Jun 26, 2012)

@malcolm_cg
This is exactly the same problem that I encountered a while back on my Sapphire HD 4870.  
The card ran perfectly well for about 3 years. All I can remember is that for 2 days somewhere in April, I was playing for a long time, with the ambient room temperature around 38 degrees [had not put on the room a/c, wish I had!  ]. Suddenly the screen froze with some weird vertical lines alongwith a BSOD. On restarting, the lines persisted during boot, and it would not load in Windows also. Tried to reinstall drivers. I googled the BSOD error and found that it related to faulty GPU driver or hardware itself, with some suggesting that the GPU RAM might have been damaged due to excessive heat. I am not sure, but I think, I cooked my card. (Speed fan showed temps in excess of 85 degrees!) and unfortunately it is out of warranty.

When I removed the card and tried using onboard graphics, PC ran fine. It has been 2 months now and there have been no more BSODs/distorted graphics during this time.

I tried another thing. I put the card in the x8 slot (mine is a MoBo with Crossfire support), but the problem persisted.

So I think I may have to replace the GPU. Although I am hoping against hope that there is some solution.


----------



## malcolm_cg (Jun 26, 2012)

@sidkarode
too bad warranty ran out for you.

today i spoke to some guy at tirupati enterprises asking him at first if they were incharge of HIS warranty, which he answered in the affirmative. then i told him about the problem with the gpu, the display output result & also that the card was bought in jan 2012 & had more than 2yrs warranty remaining. the guy asked me from where i bought the card & to ship the card back to the place where i bought it from & that guy would inturn send it to tirupati if he is in charge of the warranty.
usually i thought warranty procedure was quite simple, but this seems like a long story.


----------



## koolent (Jun 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ you are the expert
> 
> @ *malcolm_cg* - - Tirupati Enterprise handles RMA of HiS gfx cards and as there no rush for RMA test the gfx card in every possible way you can - if nothing works you'll at-least many new things.



You called me an expert !!

Thank you a lot. Boosted my confidence .


----------



## koolent (Jun 26, 2012)

@ OP- What you encountered was a faliure of partial GPU.

This will go on ending up with a whole black screen, whats better ?, NO SIGNAL !!

So its kinda parasitic stuff.

To be precise "Your GPU is dying." 

So, RMA seems the only solution to me.

And be patient as this can even take 10 Days.!!


----------



## malcolm_cg (Jun 26, 2012)

koolent said:


> You called me an expert !!
> 
> Thank you a lot. Boosted my confidence .





koolent said:


> @ OP- What you encountered was a faliure of partial GPU.
> 
> This will go on ending up with a whole black screen, whats better ?, NO SIGNAL !!
> 
> ...



lol, no i didnt really call u an xpert. but i said i wasnt one.
but since it has already boosted ur confidence, u can keep it that way 

dont mind 10days for rma. but this is a pretty bad timing as i was about to play max payne 3, bcos of which i had got the card


----------



## koolent (Jun 26, 2012)

malcolm_cg said:


> lol, no i didnt really call u an xpert. but i said i wasnt one.
> but since it has already boosted ur confidence, u can keep it that way
> 
> dont mind 10days for rma. but this is a pretty bad timing as i was about to play max payne 3, bcos of which i had got the card



No, topgear did or did not.. lol.. 


BTW it might not always be that long period ! Can even be 2-3 Days so don't expect muuuuuch..


----------



## malcolm_cg (Jun 26, 2012)

@ koolent
yea i c now 
topgear indeed called u an expert, so u sure cud b 1 
another +1 confidence boost i guess


----------



## koolent (Jun 26, 2012)

@OP - Might be  only Topgear knows.

BTW whan are you sending your GPU for RMA ?


----------



## malcolm_cg (Jun 27, 2012)

@ koolent
will be today sending gpu to previous owner who has offered to help with the rma.


----------



## koolent (Jun 28, 2012)

^^ nice guy he is ¡!


----------



## malcolm_cg (Jun 28, 2012)

nice indeed


----------



## Jackell (Jun 28, 2012)

what is RMA & what is the procedure?


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2012)

^^ Read this :
Return merchandise authorization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## koolent (Jun 29, 2012)

^^ cool find buddy ¡¡


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2012)

^^ Thanks


----------

